

NightPro.co a SaaS for the nightlife industry launches out of Miami Fl. - jbermudez5
http://nightpro.co

======
whichdan
I dig the layout. A few minor suggestions:

Main page:

1) The Twitter and Facebook buttons seem oddly placed. Maybe center them above
"Need help?"

2) Try putting a transparent gradient over your screenshots. It'll make them
look slick and less visually distracting.

3) The "From our blog" boxes look a little non-descript. Consider making it a
list of "Date / Title", and to the right of them adding 1-3 testimonials.

Pricing page:

1) There's a 30 day free trial (make "Day" lowercase, imo), and below that, a
$0/mo plan. Are they the same thing or different? It isn't clear.

2) "Pay as you go features" This also strikes me as unclear, since I associate
"Pay as you go" as being a metered service. If it's really just $50 per event,
you could come up with a better way to convey that. Consider putting a blue
box around those features with a header saying $50/event, and then adding
10-20 pixels of space between the "Conqueror" and "Empire" plans.

Best of luck!

~~~
jbermudez5
Thanks! super valid points!

------
benblodgett
1\. I think you are shooting yourself in the foot with your pricing, why don't
you create a middle plan and limit usage by number of events per week?

2\. The conquerer/empire thing I just don't get, its confusing why not try
something like Promoter / Enterprise? Selling subscriptions is hard enough, I
always try to be as simple as possible on my pricing page.

------
latchkey
As someone who's owned a night club before, I probably wouldn't pay $400/mo
for this. That said, it is really hard to get an idea of what this product is
all about from the website. Maybe it has that kind of value, I just can't
tell.

~~~
jbermudez5
Thanks for the feedback.

We are working on an explainer video that would help transmit the value of the
product and also som videos to replace the images in the feature section.

It noticed it is hard to understand the true value from the current website.
And we hope to fixe that over the next couple of days.

Thanks.

------
mvkel
The UI is pretty obviously Twitter Bootstrap. While not necessarily a bad
thing, it gives off the appearance of being vaporware.

Agreed with everyone else, I'm not sure what research you did on the pricing,
but this is way off from what a typical club/promoter can afford.

$49/month is as high as I'd go for a base plan, and scale accordingly for
"enterprise"

~~~
rotation1
I actually think the design is great, and the target market won't recognize
it.

I don't own a nightclub so I can't comment on the feature set, but maybe a
live demo or tour would help convey the value better?

The pricing page to me is extremely confusing. I think you just need to clear
up what the free plan actually is, basically $50 per event?

~~~
jbermudez5
Thanks!

We really need to fix that pricing page. The free plan lets you get empire
features for that event $50. Letting smaller promoters run an event like a pro
whenever it comes up.

------
jbermudez5
Also our Angel.co <https://angel.co/nightpro> you can get in touch through
hello@nightpro.co

------
dugmartin
I wouldn't think anyone in that industry would want their data offsite and out
of their control (mainly because the IRS could get it).

------
jbermudez5
Any Feedback?

